# Time to provide Spouse Functional English



## ialmahi (Feb 15, 2018)

Dear Experts,

I've obtained 189 Australian visa ITA and I'm applying for the visa. My wife have'nt sat for PTE exam yet, therefore, I have to submit the application before the expiry of ITA without providing partner english results.

My question is that is it possible to submit the application now, then she will sit for the exam soon, so that we can upload the results before CO reply on the application. Is this Ok and what is the appropriate procedure to follow in this case?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

ialmahi said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I've obtained 189 Australian visa ITA and I'm applying for the visa. My wife have'nt sat for PTE exam yet, therefore, I have to submit the application before the expiry of ITA without providing partner english results.
> 
> ...


PTE-A results come in 5 business days. I finished mine at 5pm and had it noon the next day so it didn't even take 20 hours. I'd go out get it done and upload it asap.


----------



## ialmahi (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks bro. She will go for the exam, but, my point is I need to submit the visa application now and pay the fees, so, i have to select "partner have'nt sat for english exam". By doing this, CO will accept the PTE results shared after application is lodged?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

ialmahi said:


> Thanks bro. She will go for the exam, but, my point is I need to submit the visa application now and pay the fees, so, i have to select "partner have'nt sat for english exam". By doing this, CO will accept the PTE results shared after application is lodged?


Don't you have 60 days to lodge the visa application? I'd just submit it all at once. Anything that can slow it down I would avoid, if I could. They say something like "submit all your documents" if you know you will have another document to submit shortly, aren't you breaking those rules?

I am sure you can somehow amend it, but it sure won't help with speedy direct grant processing...


----------



## dev482pr (Oct 20, 2018)

I guess you would have to pay extra fee if partner is not having functional English at the time of submitting the application (during fee payment). 
But If you select that she has, you need to provide the test reference number. 
Better to wait for test result


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

ialmahi said:


> Thanks bro. She will go for the exam, but, my point is I need to submit the visa application now and pay the fees, so, i have to select "partner have'nt sat for english exam". By doing this, CO will accept the PTE results shared after application is lodged?



You have several other alternative options to provide the proof of functional English... pls go through this link .. cheers!... https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

dev482pr said:


> I guess you would have to pay extra fee if partner is not having functional English at the time of submitting the application (during fee payment).
> But If you select that she has, you need to provide the test reference number.
> Better to wait for test result
> 
> ...



Not required to pay any extra fee during submission of application. Extra fee payable only after CO contact when CO asks to pay. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

ialmahi said:


> Thanks bro. She will go for the exam, but, my point is I need to submit the visa application now and pay the fees, so, i have to select "partner have'nt sat for english exam". By doing this, CO will accept the PTE results shared after application is lodged?


Yes, you can submit the functional English proof later, CO will accept. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ialmahi (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks guys, I'll submit the application and secure the functional english before CO first contact.


----------



## ialmahi (Feb 15, 2018)

One more question, while I'm applying my 189 Visa via Immi account, before paying the fees, i got a message that i have to upload all the documents. Can i upload the remaining documents after submitting the fees and before CO contact me?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

ialmahi said:


> One more question, while I'm applying my 189 Visa via Immi account, before paying the fees, i got a message that i have to upload all the documents. Can i upload the remaining documents after submitting the fees and before CO contact me?


Yes.


----------



## Vijblr (Jul 27, 2017)

hi All,

my wife has done her masters in business administration , which is two year degree course. As per guidelines, it can be considered as a proof of functional english, I have got letter from her college which confirms the course duration and the medium. My problem, her graduation and schooling wasnt from english medium. do you think its enough or should i go for Ielts/PTE?


----------



## 3dnan (Feb 2, 2019)

Hello.

The immigration website states that "you completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate in an institution in or outside Australia that required at least two years of full-time study and all instructions were in English" 

How can we prove that? 


Sent from my H8324 using Tapatalk


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi friends,, 
Once we got the ITA- As far as I know, we have 60 days to click on that link to activate it,, If we clicked on that ITA link on the 58 th day and that means there is only two days left to submit all the documents including medical, PCC, Form 80 etc,,,correct me please if I am wrong,,


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

3dnan said:


> Hello.
> 
> The immigration website states that "you completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate in an institution in or outside Australia that required at least two years of full-time study and all instructions were in English"
> 
> ...


A completion letter from the institution confirming so + transcripts.


----------



## 3dnan (Feb 2, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> A completion letter from the institution confirming so + transcripts.


Thanks. My wife completed 4 years of bachelors degree, so the degree by itself will not suffice and need a letter as well? I suppose that shouldn't be difficult. 

Sent from my H8324 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

3dnan said:


> Thanks. My wife completed 4 years of bachelors degree, so the degree by itself will not suffice and need a letter as well? I suppose that shouldn't be difficult.
> 
> Sent from my H8324 using Tapatalk


There have been instances of a completion letter not cutting it, despite outlining the length and other required info, transcripts have also been asked. 

All the best


----------



## Vijblr (Jul 27, 2017)

Vijblr said:


> hi All,
> 
> my wife has done her masters in business administration , which is two year degree course. As per guidelines, it can be considered as a proof of functional english, I have got letter from her college which confirms the course duration and the medium. My problem, her graduation and schooling wasnt from english medium. do you think its enough or should i go for Ielts/PTE?


can someone please respond to this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vijblr said:


> hi All,
> 
> my wife has done her masters in business administration , which is two year degree course. As per guidelines, it can be considered as a proof of functional english, I have got letter from her college which confirms the course duration and the medium. My problem, her graduation and schooling wasnt from english medium. do you think its enough or should i go for Ielts/PTE?


Was it a full Time course ?
Did she get a degree at the end of the course ?

Cheers


----------



## Vijblr (Jul 27, 2017)

NB said:


> Was it a full Time course ?
> Did she get a degree at the end of the course ?
> 
> Cheers



It was two year full time course (MBA) and got degree from university.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vijblr said:


> It was two year full time course (MBA) and got degree from university.


Then , as you already have a letter confirming the same, it’s good enough

Cheers


----------



## Vijblr (Jul 27, 2017)

NB said:


> Then , as you already have a letter confirming the same, it’s good enough
> 
> Cheers


thanks for clarifying. i was in dilemma as someone said, its better to go for IELTS/PTE.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vijblr said:


> thanks for clarifying. i was in dilemma as someone said, its better to go for IELTS/PTE.


Nope

Cheers


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

PCC from Dubai and Oman-Is it need to be stamped from MFA- ministry of foreign affairs? ( taken with the purpose mentioned as Australian Immigration)


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

Dear Expats,

If the partner is claiming the points, is it required to be a Proficient English in PTE(65+)/IELTS(7+)?

asking on behalf of my friend


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

kkvijay said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> If the partner is claiming the points, is it required to be a Proficient English in PTE(65+)/IELTS(7+)?
> 
> asking on behalf of my friend


If claiming partner points, then 50 each
Otherwise 30 each


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

AP SINGH said:


> If claiming partner points, then 50 each
> Otherwise 30 each


Thank you for quick reply.

Is the english test score reference required for submitting the partner skill assessment application ?

Because the partner still not appeared for test yet


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

kkvijay said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> > If claiming partner points, then 50 each
> ...


No, not mandatory but It depends upon the requirements of the assessing authorities.


----------



## dreamabraod (Dec 16, 2018)

hi. I have my MBA degree, stating the length of the course and also mentioning that my medium of Examination was English. Will this Degree alone will work for my proof of functional English or is it necessary to have the letter from university regarding same?
I have transcripts as well.

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dreamabraod said:


> hi. I have my MBA degree, stating the length of the course and also mentioning that my medium of Examination was English. Will this Degree alone will work for my proof of functional English or is it necessary to have the letter from university regarding same?
> I have transcripts as well.
> 
> Thank you


Specific letter from the university confirming the same will be required 

Cheers


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

Hi experts, 

My wife has a Bachelor degree - English major from Country's University. Please guide me which steps/documents to prove her Functional English. 

Appreciated your support.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

khoaduong said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> My wife has a Bachelor degree - English major from Country's University. Please guide me which steps/documents to prove her Functional English.
> 
> Appreciated your support.


1. Her bachelor degree confirming that she passed
2. Letter from college confirming that she studied there, the name of the course, the years she studied , and that the course was taught in English medium

Cheers


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

NB said:


> 1. Her bachelor degree confirming that she passed
> 2. Letter from college confirming that she studied there, the name of the course, the years she studied , and that the course was taught in English medium
> 
> Cheers


Great thanks for your reply, NB.


----------



## jegarin (Jul 9, 2018)

*PTE required for English Major degree holders??*

Hi NB,

My spouse is M.phil degree holder in English major.
Is she required to take IELTS/ PTE test get an additional five points post-November?

Please advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jegarin said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My spouse is M.phil degree holder in English major.
> Is she required to take IELTS/ PTE test get an additional five points post-November?
> ...


Which country passport does she hold ?

Cheers


----------



## jegarin (Jul 9, 2018)

She holds Indian passport.

Thanks NB for your reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jegarin said:


> She holds Indian passport.
> 
> Thanks NB for your reply.


In that case she needs to get competent English score to claim 5 spouse points post November 

Cheers


----------

